# New, age 44, going to Spain OE - hello



## Woolfie (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello

I'm new to this site. Just done my first post regards choosing a clinic in Barcelona, link here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=348900.0#new

Thought I'd introduce myself rather than lurk  as I think being over 40, and 'worse' now 44, it's important to give yourself any shot of positivity in the quest for a successful pregnancy. So, I've joined for camaraderie, advice, support and to support others.

I'm doing this alone. My relationship broke down earlier this year following our miscarriage (natural conception) last October. My ex went from being the one pushing to start a family together to deciding he wasn't 'ready' for another child (he has an 8 year old from a previous relationship). I'm aware of all the statistics regards my age. However, I have to try and realise it is now or never. I don't want to regret not trying.

I'm looking at IVF with ICSI, donor sperm, embryoscope, PGS testing, carrier testing etc - if I am going medicalised, and at my age, I want to use all medical techniques available. I've had initial consultations, and tests with, the Lister Clinic in London, IVI Barcelona and the Eugin Clinic in Barcelona. I've decided against the Lister, I got a bad vibe / gut feeling about the place and found the atmosphere, attitude far from warm or encouraging - it was all based around the price rather than what I actually wanted the doctor to tell me, which was there recommended treatment. Anyhow, I am now trying to decide over the next few days between IVI and Eugin in Barcelona - both of which were warm, reassuring, using the latest techniques.

So, a rather long 'hello' - I look forward to participating on these boards. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Jiblet (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello hello!



Welcome to the site. I've posted two items on here recently and no one responded. Something I said? Lol. 
I've just turned 44, have no children and my slightly  disinterested other half also has a child from a previous relationship, so although he expressed he'd like a child i'm sort of doing this alone other than when he needs to do his part. 

I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Very sad. But you will have a bambino soon! Have faith. 

I've never been pregnant, we've been trying for 3 years. There is nothing wrong with me, in perfect health, work-out four times a week etc.... it's just my age! 

I heard of Lister but decided against it weirdly for the same reason as you! 

I went to the Bridge Clinic near London Bridge first - it was crazy! There were major renovations going on whilst they were trying to run the clinic. £1650 later all I got out of them was a set of blood tests and the doctor saying he was going on holiday and I had to await his return! There was no care, no returned calls, no joined up thinking. Just a waste of hard earned cash.   

Next I went to CRC, based near Baker Street. I really didn't know what I was doing nor what questions to ask and had no support. I used my own eggs which at age 42 resulted in 7 eggs and only one left to transfer on day 3 so I was doomed. The clinic seemed all about the cash! I showed the results of the Report they let me have to another clinic and they more or less said that the CRC report failed to tell them anything. There was very little information given to me after that further £9K spend!  

I decided Spain was the best place. So, Vistahermosa in Alicante was picked. I decided this time to go with a 25 year old egg donor. The clinic were great and I opted to pay for the embroyscope and ICSI. This resulted in 10 eggs, 9 fertilized but at the end of the 5th day only two compact morula (instead of blasts). The transfer day was a Saturday, the clinic was closed but for the fact that we and another 2 couples were having transfers. Our usual nurse picked us up and expressed her disappointment of having to be in work that morning. Everything was rushed and a bit wrong. It resulted in a negative pregnancy result. I questioned the clinic as to what went wrong. They said that they had transferred two blasts on day 5 so it was just bad luck. I questioned why their report said day 5 compact morula's - they went quiet. They never answered that question despite me asking 3 times. So, another £7K later I gave up on them too.  

I can't help thinking all these clinics see is the £ sign walking though the door and that is the only driver. Of course they are running a business but you'd think that creating another human being would be treated with more care, empathy, facts, top of the range science etc. 

I have to say the two UK clinics were much much worse in terms of personal care or any degree of feeling like they were working for you. Vistahermosa was way way better in terms of personal care. I could not fault them. But when it came to the crunch, even they failed to provide answers.

I still want to stick with Spain. I'm looking into Procreate now but am not sure.    There is so much information out there and at the same time so little. It's frustrating, time consuming, baffling - especially when you are in effect looking, searching, asking questions, looking at forums, prices etc alone. 

Keep in touch. Let me know which clinic you pick. Do you know, you could simply go for an embryo donor - much cheaper, quicker, less drugs. Loads of women donate their blasts altruistically. You could be pregnant in no time! I'm seriously considering it too. 

Best wishes
Kuldip


----------



## Woolfie (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Jiblet

Thanks for responding to my post. 

Interesting you had a similar experience / feeling re the Lister. 

Sorry to hear you didn't have success with Vistahermosa. 

The reason I looked at IVI is that they have a strong technological reputation - and the Dr I saw explained they now predominantly only do 5 day blastocyst with PGS and then FET the following cycle as it helps to screen for chromosomal issues. 

I totally know what you mean regards info - there is so much available, but it can be overwhelming too. 

Good luck and lets keep in touch.


----------



## Rene118 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

I'm also in my 40s and now considering IUI (in Czech Rep) for the first time. Have both of you already tried this route at some point and have moved on to IVF, or did you skip this step and go straight to IVF due to our lovely age?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I (mainly cos of my doc's recommendations) decided to move straight on to ivf. I have been lucky, ivf worked for me on the first try. Good luck xx


----------

